# Toyota 4x4H



## fish hawk (Sep 5, 2015)

Where you at man and whats wrong with your boys?


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 5, 2015)

he should be easy to find since they are all back.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 5, 2015)

I think he's done knawed his fingernails off and now he's down to the quick and cant type no more


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 5, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> I think he's done knawed his fingernails off and now he's down to the quick and cant type no more



slayer tried to tell all the "recently returned vols "that we weren't the only ones who have a dislike for you tee.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 5, 2015)

Bowling green burning Tenn's secondary up


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 5, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> I think he's done knawed his fingernails off and now he's down to the quick and cant type no more



he must have given his reader/typist the evening off.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 5, 2015)

Ha my own thread I've made it to the big leagues with yall now! Been in the dove fields. Currently it's 35-20 what's the issue?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 5, 2015)

But I heard on a few occasions they threw a Hail Mary to the same guy over and over and was scratching my head I'll be honest lol.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 5, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Ha my own thread I've made it to the big leagues with yall now! Been in the dove fields. Currently it's 35-20 what's the issue?



Butch's red face and the Tenn. secondary


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 5, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> But I heard on a few occasions they threw a Hail Mary to the same guy over and over and was scratching my head I'll be honest lol.



You heard wrong cause they weren't hail marys


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 5, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Ha my own thread I've made it to the big leagues with yall now!



I figured I've give you your own thread to troll


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 5, 2015)

A wins a win. Uga didn't look like a nat champ team like you guys have called em all year either at times. Week 1 is for getting kinks out. Bg won 8 games last year so they are slightly better than ulm. Does sound like our pass rush has been lacking. 

Yall need to remember I've only said 8 wins this year 9 if we are lucky. I'm not sitting here calling to be the nc. So I'm not worried at all. Thanks for my own thread though!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 5, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> I figured I've give you your own thread to troll



Just quote slayer when he comments as I'm sure he will so I can see them haha!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 5, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Just quote slayer when he comments as I'm sure he will so I can see them haha!



Quote this.. 35 to 20.... Sorry, sucky Vols! 

UGA ended their game in a forfeit!


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 5, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Quote this.. 35 to 20.... Sorry, sucky Vols!
> 
> UGA ended their game in a forfeit!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 5, 2015)

Bowling green


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 5, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Bowling green



yep Bowling Green


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 5, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Just quote slayer when he comments as I'm sure he will so I can see them haha!



he just made more comments about your cousins


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 5, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Bowling green



Yep... Back!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 5, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> yep Bowling Green



Silly little kid.. College football is not for the weak.... Trix is for kids...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 5, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> he just made more comments about your cousins



Uncles or aunts? Brothers or sisters


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 5, 2015)

Looks like Tenn might have some problems with there field goal kicker too


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 5, 2015)

They need to pour a bucket of ice water on Butch.......He's red as fire


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 5, 2015)

He does get red faced lol. 

As I typed the defense stunk.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 5, 2015)

Another TD...


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 5, 2015)

Wooop there it is.....Tenn. needs to work on there tackling too!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 5, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Another TD...



Yep another TD.......Burning up the secondary


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 5, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> As I typed the defense stunk.



How about "your" Vols stink....


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Quote this.. 35 to 20.... Sorry, sucky Vols!
> 
> UGA ended their game in a forfeit!



35-27 now.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 5, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> 35-27 now.



27....

TD vols... Sad...


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 5, 2015)

They got some kinks to work out for dang sure. I'm sure we can all say that about our teams this week.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 5, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> 35-27 now.



The vols are actually making this a game...


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 5, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> *They got some kinks to work out for dang sure.* I'm sure we can all say that about our teams this week.



Well they better work them out quick cause they got Oklahoma next.....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 5, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> They got some kinks to work out for dang sure. I'm sure we can all say that about our teams this week.



Kinks.. The vols suck! You need to learn how not to suck. That's your kink....


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 5, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Well they better work them out quick cause they got Oklahoma next.....



No joke. 

Side not its hot as heck up here on the state line and no doves


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 5, 2015)

8 completions over 20 yards so far....


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2015)

Sorry, didn't see this thread. Just got home from work and getting up to speed on things. Surprised by the score on this one.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 5, 2015)

Sounds to me like the secondary will be running gassers every practice this week smh. 

Wonder how having the d backs coach out this game for rec violations have effected them?


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 5, 2015)

Refs tryin to give Tenn the game now


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 5, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Sorry, didn't see this thread. Just got home from work and getting up to speed on things. Surprised by the score on this one.



I'm one of the big dogs on here now got my own thread!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2015)

Bad break for BG. That was interference.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 5, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> No joke.
> 
> Side not its hot as heck up here on the state line and no doves



To early for doves the second will be a barn burner


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 5, 2015)

You Vols have to rely on penalties...


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> I'm one of the big dogs on here now got my own thread!



It ain't exactly like winning the lottery.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 5, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> It ain't exactly like winning the lottery.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 5, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Bad break for BG. That was interference.



Yes sir... Doobs looks like crap..


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Yes sir... Doobs looks like crap..



anyone in orange does.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 5, 2015)

Good thing Tenn. weren't playing a  good team today


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 5, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Good thing Tenn. weren't playing a  good team today



oklahoma is gonna kill them.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 5, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> oklahoma is gonna kill them.



Not the only ones! vols suck and they are showing it!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 5, 2015)

Think our cbs were partying on the Strip last night.  We've got a walk on at mlb, and 2 other starters out on D in McNeil and Toddler Kelly Jr. Still no excuse to gey burned like that though.  But it is what it is. 

Most people knew BG was going to put points up.  They are very up tempo and far above mediocre.  Their D is what has held them back.  With that said,  we've got this game and all we've done is run and only pass maybe 10 attempts in first half.  Hopefully we'll wake up next week for the big game. BTW a BG team that went to MAC championship Game is much greater of an opponent than a 4-8 sun belt team that forfeits games


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 5, 2015)

True buck can't compare the competition.


----------



## Horns (Sep 5, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Sounds to me like the secondary will be running gassers every practice this week smh.
> 
> Wonder how having the d backs coach out this game for rec violations have effected them?



Ole Willy wasn't missed


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 5, 2015)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Think our cbs were partying on the Strip last night.  We've got a walk on at mlb, and 2 other starters out on D in McNeil and Toddler Kelly Jr. Still no excuse to gey burned like that though.  But it is what it is.
> 
> Most people knew BG was going to put points up.  They are very up tempo and far above mediocre.  Their D is what has held them back.  With that said,  we've got this game and all we've done is run and only pass maybe 10 attempts in first half.  Hopefully we'll wake up next week for the big game. BTW a BG team that went to MAC championship Game is much greater of an opponent than a 4-8 sun belt team that forfeits games



 You forgot about all the freshmen you all are playing too...


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 5, 2015)

Horns said:


> Ole Willy wasn't missed



Glad he's not at Georgia anymore


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 5, 2015)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Think our cbs were partying on the Strip last night.  We've got a walk on at mlb, and 2 other starters out on D in McNeil and Toddler Kelly Jr. Still no excuse to gey burned like that though.  But it is what it is.
> 
> Most people knew BG was going to put points up.  They are very up tempo and far above mediocre.  Their D is what has held them back.  With that said,  we've got this game and all we've done is run and only pass maybe 10 attempts in first half.  Hopefully we'll wake up next week for the big game. BTW a BG team that went to MAC championship Game is much greater of an opponent than a 4-8 sun belt team that forfeits games





toyota4x4h said:


> True buck can't compare the competition.



And the excuses start....


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 5, 2015)

There was not one excuse in that post. They're is no excuse for getting burned dvd not wrapping up tackles. Game is now on espn news


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 5, 2015)

Yeah we have 3 guys on offense that is not a freshman or sophomore


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 5, 2015)

Looking like we're going to have 3 100 yard rushers on the night.  If we had pig playing tonight,  no telling what he would rack up on them pig Sweeps lol


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 5, 2015)

Looks like yall are back congrats


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 5, 2015)

Well we covered the 21 point,  point spread at 59-30 without 4/5 starters that I made excuses about not having


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 5, 2015)

So week 1 done yep they need to tighten up the d but the offense to me looked great. The rbs were great. Just week 1 boys nothing to see here.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 5, 2015)

Congrats boys and w is a good W


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 5, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> So week 1 done yep they need to tighten up the d but the offense to me looked great. The rbs were great. Just week 1 boys nothing to see here.



i disagree. a subpar team put up lots of points on the vols, and you beat an inferior opponent. still sticking to 6-6 for the vols and bowl trip to shreeveport. 1-1 and unranked after next week.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 5, 2015)

I'll take the w!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 5, 2015)

I just don't take much away from these early games against inferior opponents. I don't think we learned much about any team so far.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 5, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> i disagree. a subpar team put up lots of points on the vols, and you beat an inferior opponent. still sticking to 6-6 for the vols and bowl trip to shreeveport. 1-1 and unranked after next week.



With ya bro.. Vols sucked it up for sure. Let a high school team stay close in the 1st half... Sad...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 5, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> I'll take the w!



You guys will take ANY win... Sad, really...


----------



## The mtn man (Sep 5, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> I'll take the w!



How does the ignore thing work, I enjoy talking football with other fans from their perspective, I just hate it when an idiot keeps butting in with stupidity. Now that season is getting started I think it best if I ignore one in particular.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 5, 2015)

Not like we tried to open up the play book and wanted to give Oklahoma our game plan and formations. 4 plus score win is not enough? They came out 5 wide most of the time throwing fly routes. It's bound to pay off.  Not to mention the tempo will wear on any D. And they are the 3rd fastest tempo team in fbs. 

Anyway


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 5, 2015)

cklem said:


> How does the ignore thing work, I enjoy talking football with other fans from their perspective, I just hate it when an idiot keeps butting in with stupidity. Now that season is getting started I think it best if I ignore one in particular.



idiot?? And you are asking how to hit an "ignore" button?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 5, 2015)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Not like we tried to open up the play book and wanted to give Oklahoma our game plan and formations. 4 plus score win is not enough? They came out 5 wide most of the time throwing fly routes. It's bound to pay off.  Not to mention the tempo will wear on any D. And they are the 3rd fastest tempo team in fbs.
> 
> Anyway




You are right! Everyone was afraid to open that playbook! Glad someone said it... Was waiting!

I wonder how many of our teams game plan around it. I know UGA did it today..


----------



## The mtn man (Sep 5, 2015)

Ahhh, perfect never felt the need to use the feature until now.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 5, 2015)

cklem said:


> Ahhh, perfect never felt the need to use the feature until now.



Slayer 2, vols 0!!

Season is off to a good start!


----------



## flowingwell (Sep 5, 2015)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Not like we tried to open up the play book and wanted to give Oklahoma our game plan and formations. 4 plus score win is not enough? They came out 5 wide most of the time throwing fly routes. It's bound to pay off.  Not to mention the tempo will wear on any D. And they are the 3rd fastest tempo team in fbs.
> 
> Anyway



So if OU plays tempo with better QB and receivers you are ready because you'll use the playbook?  just asking


----------



## flowingwell (Sep 5, 2015)

I say OU is favored by 9 and wins by15.  Just my 2 cents


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Slayer 2, vols 0!!
> 
> Season is off to a good start!



lol. they carry that vol nation thinking over to this forum. Bowling Green put up 30 on your D. I would really be concerned at the ut defense. a team full of 1? and 2 star recruits at best puts up 3o on your D and makes your seconday look like theirs.


----------



## The mtn man (Sep 5, 2015)

flowingwell said:


> I say OU is favored by 9 and wins by15.  Just my 2 cents



I hope your wrong, OU could have a good year anyways. You just never know at this point.


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 5, 2015)

Putting up 30 is a problem. But we scored more points today than UGA did in their game. Bowling Green isn't great, but they did play in a bowl game last year ( unlike  ULM ) and won. But all the red team fans still think we suck? Everyone knows CMR called the game cause he wanted to watch UT play at 4. The timing was perfect. 400 yards rushing was the best in 25 years.  We made a lot of mistakes tonight, and will have to play better defense to beat Oklahoma next week, but with a defense coach on the sideline, it should get better. Either way, a win is a win. And for the record, I've never seen a team that wouldn't "take any win they can get". That includes Alabummer and the dawgs. Anyway, Florida is going to crush UGA's hopes as always. Prepare to loose in Jacksonville, Chubb and all. Ok, Ive managed to tick everyone off, now I'll go to bed. Some of us have to work tomorrow.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 5, 2015)

flowingwell said:


> So if OU plays tempo with better QB and receivers you are ready because you'll use the playbook?  just asking



Nah. I think we're saving it for  UGA. You have to admit, we were as vanilla as could be.  Basically read option and off balance I was all it took. I'm sure our d will step up next week.  Expect to see a lot of 2 back sets next week. Passing game will open up,  Pig Howard will be in this game and is a game changer alone.  I expect the D to make a few changes.  It'll be interesting to see if the walk on keeps his mlb spot and what we'll do at corner.  TK will also be ready on D for this game.  I could see us putting Maggit at the Mike in some situations and Phillips filling in his DE spot


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 6, 2015)

All I know is bg woulda laid at least 30 on the dawgs d I saw earlier. If you don't agree you are seriously a uga homer. At least I can admit our d lacked anything good today. 

And speaking of their talent bg isn't ulm. Their number #1 receiver was 4* transfer and they had many other big school transfers. They will beat some ppl this year!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 6, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Bowling green





fish hawk said:


> yep Bowling Green





"Belk Bowl."


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 6, 2015)

I don't know what they putting in the water but yall need to stop drinkin it!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 6, 2015)

UT fans this isn't more UT bashing this is a fact. You have football aids running the D at UT. John Jancek and Willie (football aids) Martinez will live up to the hype as they did at UGA. To compare ULM and BG on points scored is just stupid. 4-3 zone and man inside the 20...... Vintage football aids!


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 6, 2015)

Only Tenn. fans would try say the scrub team they beat was better than the scrubs everyone else beat........


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 6, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Only Tenn. fans would try say the scrub team they beat was better than the scrubs everyone else beat........



But they scored more points on their scrub!!!!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 6, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> But they scored more points on their scrub!!!!!!



But there scrub scored more points on them


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 6, 2015)

The Tenn secondary got blazed!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 6, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> But they scored more points on their scrub!!!!!!





fish hawk said:


> But there scrub scored more points on them



And our game was called 10 minutes early... vols are delusional and have been for years...


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 6, 2015)

Bowling Green put up 557 total yards on Tenn.433 yds was through the air!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 6, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Bowling Green put up 557 total yards on Tenn.433 yds was through the air!!!



Vols suck!


----------



## KYBobwhite (Sep 6, 2015)

*Speaking of delusional*



Browning Slayer said:


> And our game was called 10 minutes early... vols are delusional and have been for years...



UGA has had the East served up on a platter for the last several years and you choked everytime. You gift wrapped the east to Mizzou?  Of all the teams,  why Mizzou. Slayer it amazes me how much you run your mouth with the Dawgs going down every year. It'll be awesome to watch you fade away after the Vols win.  Because that's what loud mouths do


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 6, 2015)

wow. that is alot of yards for 1 and 2 star scrubs to put up on all those top players butch recruited. they must be better coached at b green.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 6, 2015)

KYBobwhite said:


> It'll be awesome to watch you fade away after the Vols win.  Because that's what loud mouths do



Sorry, I won't go into hiding like you Vols have been doing the last 5 years.. 

If you think I'm wrong just look at your post counts from a few years ago to now...


----------



## KYBobwhite (Sep 6, 2015)

*Sorry Bud*



Browning Slayer said:


> Sorry, I won't go into hiding like you Vols have been doing the last 5 years..
> 
> If you think I'm wrong just look at your post counts from a few years ago to now...



I have a life and don't spend it posting classless pics of another team in your self-proclaimed "Greastest Thread of all Time."  Your obsession with the Vols is disturbing.  You might want to get a girlfriend or maybe a hobby. On second thought let's go with the hobby. That might be more realistic.  Go Vols!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 6, 2015)

KYBobwhite said:


> I have a life and don't spend it posting classless pics of another team in your self-proclaimed "Greastest Thread of all Time."  Your obsession with the Vols is disturbing.  You might want to get a girlfriend or maybe a hobby. On second thought let's go with the hobby. That might be more realistic.  Go Vols!



Does this mean we can't be friends??


----------



## KYBobwhite (Sep 6, 2015)

*What it means is......*



Browning Slayer said:


> Does this mean we can't be friends??



It's pretty sad that a Tennessee fan,  whether its UT related or not,  cannot make a post to discuss SEC football on here without you spewing your usual immature garbage. How about giving it a rest. Really,  just stop. I like this forum and the SEC football talk is interesting but man you need to give it a rest.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 6, 2015)

KYBobwhite said:


> It's pretty sad that a Tennessee fan,  whether its UT related or not,  cannot make a post to discuss SEC football on here without you spewing your usual immature garbage. How about giving it a rest. Really,  just stop. I like this forum and the SEC football talk is interesting but man you need to give it a rest.





There is an ignore button.. 

Slayer 3 Vols 0!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 6, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> There is an ignore button..
> 
> Slayer 3 Vols 0!



But then I would have to follow up on all your Vowels post and quote them so he could read them. ...........


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 6, 2015)

John Cooper said:


> But then I would have to follow up on all your Vowels post and quote them so he could read them. ...........





I appreciate that...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 6, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Does this mean we can't be friends??





Browning Slayer said:


> There is an ignore button..
> 
> Slayer 3 Vols 0!





Hey Slayer, can you see this ???



















YOU SUCK..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 6, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Slayer, can you see this ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Careful... You might get put on his Ignore list too for quoting me!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 7, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> And our game was called 10 minutes early... vols are delusional and have been for years...



ULM couldn't carry the jock straps of BG players  
They are losers just like the coach who quit. 

Say what you want about Tennessee,  but we gave yall the game the past 2 years. So what does that say about them mutts?
BG threw the ball 51 times with 5 wide with a up tempo that's ranked 3rd in the country for their speed.  Anyone with common sense knows a d can't adjust to that on the fly.  Throw in the fact that 3 starters was gone and from the secondary, a mismatch with a 6-4 speedster wr running fly routes, our d coach suspended from the game,  and you'll get what happened to us. We also kept the play calling very vanilla. Butch said we had to run the ball so much to give our d a rest because they were so quick to snap the ball.  Think of Oregon wearing teams down. Not to mention back up players being out of position not being able to adjust to the tempo, but I have a feeling you don't understand stuff like that.  Nick Saba himself fears these type of teams.  BG takes high risk, high reward type plays,  but the odds are bound to even out when you attempt 51 bombs And you get awarded a few times like they did. 

To the guy saying Willie and John are aids is funny.  They have worked out fine for us up to this point.  That was just an under achieving Richt saving his butt. How many coaches has he fired trying to fix things down there? 

Even Bama had a suspect D with secondary problems and they supposedly have had the best recruiting class for lord knows how long.  And Saban himself is a DB guy.  


Did we give up points? Yes. Do we have a few question marks?  Yes.  Was we suspect?  Yes,  even embarrassing at times, but anyone with knowledge of footbal knew BG would score. They were an 8 win MAC championship team. Not a ulm/ William AND Merry type team.  Their o line is also THE MOST EXPERIENCED and like someone else mentioned they had high caliber transfers on their roster. 

Didn't yall lose by 18 points to a team that got beat by GA southern? And lose to a team we beat? Point is lower tier teams compete all the time and this down talk on a 30 point win over a decent team is funny. 


So yall getyour jabs in and keep down playing us while you can cause next month the beast of the east will have proven to be from Rocky Top. Not Athens

Also I guess it's an excuse to use that our d is mostly sophmores  except for SR Maggit on the line and JUCO transfer Martin who is not playing, nor is SR McNeil. Another starter was out until later in the 3rd and actually made a difference. TK Jr. Think yall dogs souls be familiar with him. But nah, 4 starters gone from a defense will have no bearing on a team.  Relying on freshman and sophmores with no depth


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 7, 2015)

I watched the replay today since I didn't get to see it live. One of their wr's was the #1 wr from Texas they said. So that team has some great players. Again they woulda laid 30 on the dawgs too. The two scoring drives ulm had showed me ugas d is suspect also. But I'm not bash them bec it's week 1. We will see this sat if anything changes on our d. See if the coaching is good enough for the talent we have.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 7, 2015)

Kamara looked great too btw. So did Hurd. Man he's gonna be a beast. 6'4 230lbs shew


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 7, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Kamara looked great too btw. So did Hurd. Man he's gonna be a beast. 6'4 230lbs shew



slayer is till posting things about your cousins.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 7, 2015)

BuckNasty83 said:


> ULM couldn't carry the jock straps of BG players
> They are losers just like the coach who quit.
> 
> Say what you want about Tennessee,  but we gave yall the game the past 2 years. So what does that say about them mutts?
> ...










Hmmmmm, comparing BG to Oregon ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 7, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> slayer is till posting things about your cousins.










6 you ain't nuttin but a  THUG !!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 7, 2015)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Say what you want about Tennessee,  but we gave yall the game the past 2 years. So what does that say about them mutts?



Ummmmmm.. The winners?

What would you call us?


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 7, 2015)

evening quack. that momon boy is a mess. he needs to get back home to chatsworth, ga soon. i heard the utah governor wants him out by next friday.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 7, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> slayer is till posting things about your cousins.



And he's a liar... He does have a sister... She just got married....

Look at his threads..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 7, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hmmmmm, comparing BG to Oregon ???



Still stuck on the only thing they have..... hope!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 7, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> And he's a liar... He does have a sister... She just got married....
> 
> Look at his threads..



(multiple popcorn thingys)


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 7, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> evening quack. that momon boy is a mess. he needs to get back home to chatsworth, ga soon. i heard the utah governor wants him out by next friday.





Will Chatsworth let him back ?? Are there many thugs in Cworth??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 7, 2015)

Just noticed, Slayer's sigline is quoting his self !!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 7, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Will Chatsworth let him back ?? Are there many thugs in Cworth??



i think toyota lives up that way. never knew slayer was from there until recently.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 7, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> i think toyota lives up that way. never knew slayer was from there until recently.





They should be neighbors and good friends, hollerin back and forth across their yards at each other !!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 7, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hmmmmm, comparing BG to Oregon ???


Tempo, man. Tempo. 3rd fastest team in the nation says alot


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 7, 2015)

Kamara is a great relief. Can't wait to see the playbook open up next week.  Add in Pigs return and it will be a fun offense to watch. They are opening up as 3 point favorites.  They was a 19 point favorite last year,  I believe.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 7, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> They should be neighbors and good friends, hollerin back and forth across their yards at each other !!



that sounds truly picturesque. helping each other out with the grass cutting and dog and trailer washing. sounds like a win win all around.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 7, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> that sounds truly picturesque. helping each other out with the grass cutting and dog and trailer washing. sounds like a win win all around.





Slayer : Go dwags


Yota  : Wocky top


Slayer : Go dwags


Yota  :  Wocky top




Slayer and Yota's wife... ""SHADDUP you two idiots !!!"


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 7, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Slayer : Go dwags
> 
> 
> Yota  : Wocky top
> ...



heard slayer say one time he wouldnt even wash his vehicle with an orange rag. can you imagine the fun yota could have with some orange window paint or shoe polish on game day. heck, he could paint slayers trailer orange  while hes sleeping. either way, gonna be fun times if he does move back up there.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 7, 2015)

http://espn.go.com/college-football...ssee-volunteers-faces-recruiting-restrictions
This^^^^


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 7, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Ummmmmm.. The winners?
> 
> What would you call us?



Just so KY and the gang can see it.........


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 7, 2015)

BuckNasty83 said:


> ULM couldn't carry the jock straps of BG players
> They are losers just like the coach who quit.
> 
> Say what you want about Tennessee,  but we gave yall the game the past 2 years. So what does that say about them mutts?
> ...



This is one of the most homer post I've seen but there is nothing wrong with that. I tend to get wrapped up in Homerism too. Willie and John stunk it up with mucho talent at UGA. The only thing Willie had was loyalty from Richt which probably the hardest business decision Richt had to make in his coaching career. Willie played college ball together and were roommates in college. Best friends to be exact. Now to compare BG to Oregon is just plain silly. I do however get the homerism as a homer I am chief.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 7, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> http://espn.go.com/college-football...ssee-volunteers-faces-recruiting-restrictions
> This^^^^



Desperate


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 7, 2015)

Slayers from up here around me?!?


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 7, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Slayers from up here around me?!?



it seems so.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 7, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> it seems so.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 7, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> i think toyota lives up that way. never knew slayer was from there until recently.





Hooked On Quack said:


> They should be neighbors and good friends, hollerin back and forth across their yards at each other !!





Matthew6 said:


> that sounds truly picturesque. helping each other out with the grass cutting and dog and trailer washing. sounds like a win win all around.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Slayer : Go dwags
> 
> 
> Yota  : Wocky top
> ...





Matthew6 said:


> heard slayer say one time he wouldnt even wash his vehicle with an orange rag. can you imagine the fun yota could have with some orange window paint or shoe polish on game day. heck, he could paint slayers trailer orange  while hes sleeping. either way, gonna be fun times if he does move back up there.




You 2 Idgits...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 7, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Slayers from up here around me?!?



Caught him hook, line and sinker.. And he won't be able to see this post...


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 7, 2015)

I have an empty half acre lot right here beside my house lot we can get you a single wide trailer put on it slayer!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 7, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> I have an empty half acre lot right here beside my house lot we can get you a single wide trailer put on it slayer!



  lets do this. I'll send Juan and the crew up there to get things rolling. They specialize in trailers and can even build you some dog pens and chicken coops underneath the trailer at a "reduced" cost.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 7, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> I have an empty half acre lot right here beside my house lot we can get you a single wide trailer put on it slayer!





Matthew6 said:


> lets do this. I'll send Juan and the crew up there to get things rolling. They specialize in trailers and can even build you some dog pens and chicken coops underneath the trailer at a "reduced" cost.



Sorry, but I don't want to live in the slums... I'm a Dawg. I have higher expectations then sorry Vols..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 7, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> I have an empty half acre lot right here beside my trailer we can get you a single wide trailer put on it slayer!



Not to mention.. Trailer parks aren't my thing..


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 7, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Not to mention.. Trailer parks aren't my thing..


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 7, 2015)

You won't even have to pay rent slayer just leave the 10rc flag flying on your trailer and we good! Lol


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 7, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> You won't even have to pay rent slayer just leave the 10rc flag flying on your trailer and we good! Lol



Vol flags, trailers and trailer parks do go together...


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 7, 2015)

spot and stalk could go there too  and you could have matching trailers.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 7, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> spot and stalk could go there too  and you could have matching trailers.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 7, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


>



time to settle down thug boy marry a girl who works at the chicken plant and have some kids. if you play your cards right, Toyota can get you a job there too as a beak grinder.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 7, 2015)

Nah nobody wants the beak grinder job can't give em away lol


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 7, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Nah nobody wants the beak grinder job can't give em away lol



just got a pm from Gold Ranger; he will take the job and trailer and convert to a vol fan.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 7, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> time to settle down thug boy marry a girl who works at the chicken plant and have some kids. if you play your cards right, Toyota can get you a job there too as a beak grinder.




Awesome. 

I wonder if they'll let me take a couple livers home for da catfish????


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 7, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Awesome.
> 
> I wonder if they'll let me take a couple livers home for da catfish????



dont mention the free chicken livers or Charlie will try to bump you out of position for the job and free trailer that toyota is offering.  Still cant believe slayer turned it down.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 7, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> spot and stalk could go there too  and you could have matching trailers.



Move you up there and we would have the trifecta - kang thug, Thug 1 and Thug 2. There goes the trailer park neighborhood!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 7, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Move you up there and we would have the trifecta - kang thug, Thug 1 and Thug 2. There goes the trailer park neighborhood!



we would be worse than the trailer park boys. Slayer would be Bubbles of course.  you could come too and be Mr Lahey. we could rob and harrass Toyota everyday.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 9, 2015)

Wonder how ole 4x4 will spin it after Oklahoma gets finished picking that weak secondary apart?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 9, 2015)

Unlike a dawg fan I will say we stunk and move on to the next game lol. The uga secondary blows too I dunno what game you watched.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 9, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Wonder how ole 4x4 will spin it after Oklahoma gets finished picking that weak secondary apart?




They are still playing freshman's.....


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 11, 2015)

Daily volsux


----------

